# Hypnosis can help with problems from anxiety to pain.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

NewsweekAltered StatesHypnosis can help with problems from anxiety to pain. How it works, and what it does in the brainhttp://msnbc.msn.com/id/6037903/site/newsweek/


----------

